# The unseen Vietnam:none of your déja-vus



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Wonderful pictures, thanks for sharing.

Jon


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

More  :| 
Lantern shop in Old Quarter,Hanoi:









Opera house,Hanoi again:









Huong Son pagoda,just 35km from Hanoi:









Minh Chau beach,Quan Lan island,Halong complex:









Vietnam is a seashores' country,Phu Quoc island,the largest one,u can see on the map's southwest:









Phan Thyet city,with water tower on the background:









Town's wharf:









Buddhist monks:









A khmer pagoda in Soc Trang:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Thank you so much for this thread. I've spent some time in Viet Nam the recent months and i absolutely love it. Maybe the most beautiful and diverse country (speaking of nature etc.) I've ever visited. The women are absolutely beautiful as well.


----------



## Turn74 (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures! Vietnam has really turned itself around.

Beautiful country!

Bob


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Was their for a couple of weeks earlier this year and I'd definately recommend it as a holiday location aswell. One of the overlooked highlights for me is the north of the country, a couple of hours on the road from Hannoi and you can be walking though pretty much untouched hilltribe villages. Hoi An on the other hand is pretty much the perfect model for how tourism should be handled IMHO, most of the old town is made up of cafe's, tailors and mini art gallerys yet its still got loads of character. 

Superb food aswell, I had better meals siting on kids plastic tables for $2-3 than in London for 10 times the price.


----------



## sanhen (Jun 5, 2004)

Seriously... I dont think that Crocodile boat is very safe....... 

But great pics indeed.


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

great pics and yeah that crocodile boat was downrights scary.

Vietnam is an awesome country cant wait to visit it


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

wow beautiful!


----------



## RadioFan (Dec 5, 2005)

saigon_monsooner said:


>


This is absolutely same with the Korean soccer fans cheering... even the red T-shirts. I think they might learned from Korean people.


----------



## fjl307 (Sep 23, 2005)

Very nice pictures. I have heard many positive things about Vietnam, expecially the people and the incredible places to see. 

Question, why shouldn't one enter a homw with green leaves hangin over the entrance? Is that a sign saying "do not disturb" or something?


----------



## hoangduong (Jan 19, 2006)

Vietnam's so cool


----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

^^ Idiot

BTW, thanks for the tour!


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

nice pictures and architecture, shame about vietnams roads (very inefficent, congested & small)


----------



## alex610 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thac Da (Banyan Falls) - Hatay Province.


----------



## architect_girl (Feb 17, 2006)

These pictures took me in a voyage around this wonderful country.


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures , Vietnam looks very beautiful and I should visit there sometime.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Beautiful pictures.

Are American tourists generally looked down upon there?


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

saigon_monsooner said:


>


The Philippines has this in El Nido, Palawan. Thailand has theirs in Koh Samui, Phuket. Now Vietnam has these limestone mountain formations too! Wow SEA has some grand geographical landscapes!


----------



## hklover (Jun 12, 2005)

Moonsooners, thanks for sharing those pictures. Thanks for helping me realize how beautiful Vietnam is. I'm a navtive but never have a chance to explore the diveristy of VN landscape, cutlure and people. Keep up a good work!!! I hope other ppl will have a different look about Vietnam base on your pics.


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

That's great!I have 1/4 VietNamese blood,but I have no change to there.


----------

